# Rear end problem?



## streetdoc (Jul 22, 2003)

97 528iA 144k miles. Car is running strong even at this mileage, but have rumbling/vibration in rear end that I cannot find. Starts around 40mph, stops around 5omph. Rear tire pressure change makes nominal difference. Have new rear wheel bearings, new wheels/tires with Roadforce balance job. What do I check next? Rear end...drive shaft? Changing gears on AT at the mentioned speed produces no changes in noise/vibration.
:dunno:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

streetdoc said:


> 97 528iA 144k miles. Car is running strong even at this mileage, but have rumbling/vibration in rear end that I cannot find. Starts around 40mph, stops around 5omph. Rear tire pressure change makes nominal difference. Have new rear wheel bearings, new wheels/tires with Roadforce balance job. What do I check next? Rear end...drive shaft? Changing gears on AT at the mentioned speed produces no changes in noise/vibration.
> :dunno:


Sounds like the driveshaft or more likely, the connection of the driveshaft to the rear diff or any other connection points. I don't know if BMWs have "universal joints" but that is a classic description of them heading out.

I had an 1988 Chevy van once that did the same thing...vibration around 40-50 and that was it.

Chris


----------



## streetdoc (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't know about U-joints either, I'll have to dig into the CD's and check.


----------

